# Newbies journal



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi guys first I'd like to thank evryones who's help me set up a training routine and given any advice.I did my first proper session today I'm starting with a full body workout to build up some strength. Here's what I did the weight is sh1te but I'm I'm skinny as hell so don't laugh to hard lol.

Bench press 3x8 32.5 kg

Squat 2x8 then 1x11 till almost failure 30kg

Deadlift 3x8 50kg My form was all over the shop with these my ass was right to the floor cos the barbell was so low cheapy York weights and the bar was rolling off my knees on the way down any tips iv watched the videos on bb.com but it still felt awkward as hell

Upright barbell rows 3x8 these felt easy at first but by the end my back was killing

Shoulder press 2x8 these were tough after the rows next time I think I'll do these before them

That was it.is that enough should I add more the top of my back and legs are the only parts of my body that are sore

Y


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Diet

Weight 182lbs

Height 6.2

I eat around 3000 to 3500 calories a day 300g protien made up of oats,chicken,tuna,steak occasionally,basmati rice,whey,frozen fruit,bananas,some veg,wholemeal bread wraps or pita bread,olive oil,eggs,milk and peanut butter so pretty good I think I also take a multi vitamin


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Any advice for the deadlifts guys


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Any advice for the deadlifts guys


Take a look at this YouTube clip





 may be some help ...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers bud is that grip a good idea tho think I know where I was going wrong now


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The hook grip as shown , is better when lifting with heavier weights to give better grip (so I'm told - haven't got that far yet!) though you should alternate the hands. The thumb should be under the first two fingers. ... glad you found the clip useful ... YouTube is a mine of BB information having plenty of clips showing various lifts etc...

Forgot to add ... just google a lift you are not sure about, and you'll get heaps of results , alot of the videos are YouTube ... though some have irritating advert trailers before you get to the business ...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks again mate can't wait to do them again on next work out


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Training again tonight backs finally stoped aching hopefully recovery will speed up a bit when I'm more used to it gonna try and up the weight a bit tonight just hate lifting the bar over my head to get it on my back for squats


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Just finished training feel really shaky and a bit sick anyone know why is it normal lifts were

Bench press 2x8 1x5 till failure had to roll it off me lol 35kg

Squat 3x8 35 kg

Deadlift 3x8 50 kg form was much better slight lower back ache but probably just the muscle

Shoulder press 1x8 1x6 1x4 20 kg

Barbell raise did 3x8 but form wasn't great wernt quite getting my arms parrarel to the ground 20 kg

Barbell curl 1x6 20 kg

Any where you guys think I should raise or lower the weight on any of the lifts

Also any other advice welcome


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I felt sick a couple of times when I started training too soon after eating breakfast , now I wait about an hour after food and am ok. Not sure about the shakiness as from what you've put down the training doesn't appear to be too intensive, the only time I was shaky was when I first started squats and lunges (without weights I may add) my legs felt like jelly and complained for days afterwards!, mind you I've never really done anything to failure as I'm mindful I'm on my own and don't want the barbell crashing down on me or on to anything else ... Another possibility is you are coming down with a virus!


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

It only lasted around 10 mins I feel fine now I ate 1 an half hours before it was a fair sized meal mind can't really resist trying to squeeze out one more rep probably won't be such a good idea once the weight gets heavier especially with squats what should I do if I fail when squating


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think you should always try to squeeze out one last rep , at least I'm trying to. Know what you mean about the squats ... devil of a job getting the barbell back onto the rack .....


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah think I'd lift heavier if I had a squat rack rather than lift over my head


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Training didn't go to well tonight don't if I was just tired from work or if I've had enough rest since last session

Bench press 2x8 and 1x4 35 kg one less rep than last time

Squat 2 x8 35 kg only done 2 sets has I had a twinge in my knee and didn't feel as strong

Didn't bother doing deadlifts as didn't feel great

Lowered the weight to 15 kg for these 3 exercises

Shoulder press 3x8

Barbell raise 3x8

Barbell curl 3x8

Hopefully next time I will do 3x8 on the bench press make sure I'm 100% next time quite hard to know when I am cos I have quite a tiring job


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Bit of a disappointment for you .... hope you can find a way through ...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

If this is your first couple of weeks of training mate, i would keep the intensity and volume pretty low for a few weeks. No point in killing yourself or going anywhere near failure, You will make good gains by taking things easy and concentrating on good form. Keep things basic, and don't let your ego ruin your progress, good luck mate.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah bit gutted mate hopefully better next time


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes mate first couple of weeks thanks for the advice


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Traing went better today apart from squats

Bench press 3x8 35kg 4 more reps than last time

Squat 1x8 and1x5 had to stop as knee felt dodgy and was clicking

Deadlift 3x50kg still concentrating on form rather than upping weight question will my grip improve doing these as my hands and forearms hurt more than anything else

Shoulder press 2x8 1x12 15kg

Barbell row 3x8 15kg

Barbell curl 2x1015kg

Finished with some leg extensions as I didn't do what I wanted with squats

Anyone think I should add any more exercises if so what


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't know if it's just me but I'm sure my chest has grown already is it possible to see improvement this quick


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

It is possible, or they may just feel more pumped. I find my chest does grow alot quicker than the rest, but I also find they are the exercises I enjoy most.

Have you ever thought of a split routine?

I see you started this in August, and you are only on page 2!! This is not a criticism but more people will comment if you constantly update it, as it shows you are serious, and focused on a goal.

It may help you focus more by keeping a diary of your strength gains, measuring yourself or taking a 'before' photo will also help, as there will be 'down days' and so looking at the figures will focus you more.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I have thought about a split but iv been advised it's best to start with a full body workout and I started the journal end of January I did join the site in august but only started training seriously a couple of weeks ago


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Good luck and keep it updated so it stays at the top of the posts on the homepage, it would be good to follow your progress


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers bud


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Traing went better today apart from squats
> 
> Bench press 3x8 35kg 4 more reps than last time
> 
> ...


Good to see you had a better session ,

re the squats , what weights were you 'squating' on and what was your form ? , ie I put the weight onto my heels and do ass to floor rather than a parallel squat as ATF is less strenuous on the knees (so I read) as well as being a better exercise . There's no harm in trying the squats with lighter weights , or doing some warm ups without weights just to get you going.....

Also may be worth lightening the deadlifts ... I'm doing 35k at the moment .... better to start off light and build up slowly than knacker yourself ... Finally what about your diet? what intake of proteins and calories per day are you aiming for?


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Greshie I do go ass **** to the floor struggle to keep my heels down tho if I don't think about it I will go onto my toes will try a few warm up squats next time I'm happy with the weight of the deads at the moment need to buy some more weights if I want to go heavier think I may just invest in some olympic weights rather than buying more standard weights only to adventualy replace them anyway my diet is good I think heres an example of a normal day if I'm working

7.30 100g oats with milk 2 whole eggs and 3 egg whites 5 eggs in total

10.30 2 slices of whole meal bread 250g frozen chicken breast with bertoli spread and a piece of fruit

12.30 100g oats serving of whey table spoon peanut butter and milk as a shake

03.00 same as 10.30

5.30 same as 12.30

8.30 100g whole wheat spageti 250g lean mince and low fat pasta sauce

11.00 tin of tuna with table spoon of olive oil

Bed

Also snack on fruit normally around 3500 kal and 300g protein


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

The weight of the squats was 35kg what weight are you using


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

When i first started training i could see results each week, easier if your really lean to start with.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I ain't really lean I used to be. Im naturally an ectomorph type but have put on a bit of fat in the last couple of years mostly around my gut.looking in the mirror again today I'm positive my chest has develped maybe my arms a little to


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> The weight of the squats was 35kg what weight are you using


35kg at the moment


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Hi Greshie I do go ass **** to the floor struggle to keep my heels down tho if I don't think about it I will go onto my toes will try a few warm up squats next time I'm happy with the weight of the deads at the moment need to buy some more weights if I want to go heavier think I may just invest in some olympic weights rather than buying more standard weights only to adventualy replace them anyway my diet is good I think heres an example of a normal day if I'm working
> 
> 7.30 100g oats with milk 2 whole eggs and 3 egg whites 5 eggs in total
> 
> ...


This is good, you are getting in more cals and protein than I'm managing at the moment !


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Same as me then it's not so much doing the squat with that weight as I said before the worst part is getting it over your head got to get a squat rack lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Same as me then it's not so much doing the squat with that weight as I said before the worst part is getting it over your head got to get a squat rack lol


tell me about it ! ...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Iv always had a big appetite I could eat more just don't wanna put any fat on


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucky sod ... my appetite has decreased with age... your appetite will help you increase muscle gains as you progress ...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Lucky sod ... my appetite has decreased with age... your appetite will help you increase muscle gains as you progress ...


Hopefully lol


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Trained tonight did

Bench press

1x10 20kg warm up

1x8 30kg

1x8 40kg pb

1x7 40 kg

Squat

3x8 35 kg

Shoulder press

2x8 17.5 kg

1x12 17.5 kg

Barbell raise

3x8 17.5 kg

Barbell curl

2x8 17.5 kg

Did some decline bench press to Finnish just to get a feel for them 2x8 30kg

Didn't do deadlifts today as lower back didn't seem fully recovered after last time decided to train anyway as rest of body felt good


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Forgot to add was well chuffed with bench press again today next time hopefully 3 sets at 40 kg maybe one of 42.5 lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Been reading through your journal mate and glad to see you are on the wagon...keep at it and just remember that gains...muscle or on the bar or dumbell weights are good. You will get there with diet and if you keep the motivation up. Have a look at my journal and you will see some of my peaks...and the troughs...it is never easy to keep up the tempo...but you will get into it. I've just recently changed my diet and the gains are even better than before...and I'm not even supplementing protein with shakes at the moment...due to start when my protein arrives.

I'll keep a lookout on your journal...feel free to comment on what I'm up to and ask anything (not that I know ALL the answers, far from it, but I am always willing to help or help you find out.)

Cheers, Scoobs.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice one mate cheers


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Did my first work out of push pull legs today here's what I did

Bench press

1x10 20kg warm up

1x8 30kg

1x8 40kg

1x7 40kg failure

Shoulder press

2x8 20kg

1x7 20kg failure

Close grip bench

1x8 30 kg

1x3 30 kg failure

1x8 20kg to light

1x8 25kg

Bench dips

1x8

1x6 tris were absolutely fooked after these

Overall was a good workout not sure there was enough volume tris were wrecked but not sure about chest and shoulders what do you guys think


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Is this ok pwo today I had a whey with water followed buy 200ml orange juice is that ok for a fast acting carb


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Just done my legs workout here goes

Squats 3x10 35kg last few were tough should I up the weight as I completed 3x10

Calf raises 35kg 2x20 is it better to do high reps

Leg extensions these were rubbish as I can only get 15kg on there did 2x10 then 1x20 odd till failure

Leg curls 15kg for each leg 3x8 really felt the burn with these

What can I swap the leg extensions out for not sldl cos I do deads on pull day


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Steve don't feel I can really comment with any authority on the points you have raised (being a newbie too) however on the squats have you tried front squats where you hold the bar on your front shoulders rather than on your back ... it's easier to get back onto the rack afterwards for a start and also apparently there is less pressure on the base of your spine ... do a google and see what you think , the actual hold itself is quite hard , also I would up the weights now you've done 3 x10 , and have you thought about trying a widowmaker ie 1 x 20 squats continuous ?

I'm impressed with 35kg for your calf raises ... I'm up to 7.5kg ! My target here is 4 x 10 but I've been increasing to 15 reps , though I should really be increasing weights now.

I was recommended sugar puffs as a post workout 'fix' (in addition to protein shake) .... always knew I'd eventually find justification for eating sugar puffs!


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi mate there's a few different types of calf raises I think I do them with the barbell on my back just like squats yeah iv seen them front squats may give them a try when the weight gets heavier I intend on getting a powertec power rack soon so be better then.As for the sugar puffs I thought most cereals were bad and i intend trying the 20 rep squats next leg day do you use the same weight as normal then just have little rests till you get to 20


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah I see , not tried the barbell method. Re the widow maker , yes basically do the first 10 as normal and then take a couple of breaths between each further rep until you physically can't do anymore .... ( up to 20) on some other forums I've seen recommendations that you do this three times a week for six weeks , increasing the weight each time .... I shan't be doing that (yet! ) .

I always have a mix of muesli and fruit 'n fibre with a banana for breakfast (anything that needs cooking is too much to deal with 1st thing !) The sugar puffs were recommended as a quick post workout carb and insulin fix mixed together with the protein shake- ( its a Ken "Skip" Hill tip - and no I hadn't heard of him either until I looked him up! ..... )


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll try the widow maker next time stuff doing it 3 times a week mind I'm on my feet all day in work my legs would never recover


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Did back today was a bit of a nightmare struggled to feel my back and arms were killing did bent over rows may change grip next time.Then went onto upright rows went ok had the same problems then with pulldowns gonna try and change it up a bit next time me thinks


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

After reading a few articles on another site iv learnt that many people have trouble working the back correctly iv picked up a few tips so hopefully I'll dO better next time


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Technique is everything, learn technique, form, not just up and down but the feel of the weight/muscle working. Don't ego pump, people can do it for years robbing themselves of gains. think low intensity, forget about bad habits, you will see tons in the gym, and i mean tons. You are supposed to feel a buzz in the gym , not insecure thrashing ultra heavy weights about.

Work with lighjter weights and fewer reps every 4 weeks or so, will do you the power of good.

Build a food foundation by NOT doing what the people causing a scene by screaming to an audiendce, doing 1/3 reps and stupid volume are doing.

Good luck mate, its a mine field. Smile to yourself at the people who are ****1ng it up.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hendrix makes a good point, technique is important - it's no different to the advantages of being able to read and write properly ...

I screwed up on a some of the new exercises added into my routine earlier in the week so spent approx half an hour yesterday (rest day) going back over them with very light weights - just a few sets each , with my laptop to hand to check example clips / instructions.....


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah thanks for advice man will practice the techniques by next back day as bad as I thought it went yesterday my back is a little tight so must have done something


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I weighed about a month ago I was 184lbs body fat percentage was 25% today I weighed I'm 196lbs and 23.4% so well chuffed can't really see any difference in mirror tho is this a decent rate of gaining weight.not to fast?


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Push day today worked it aliitle different

Flat bench press 20kg warm up

40kg for 10 then 6 then 5

Shoulder press 20kg for 8 6 5 I think less that last time prob cos did my bench different

Close grip bench 25kg 10 8 6

Bench dips for 10 8 7

This was my normal workout should I add something else to target chest but not really feeling any thing in there but them again that's the only body part that I can see has changed


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

re chest exercise how about the decline dumbbell press ?

12lb increase over a month sounds really good , I've only managed 5.7lbs ...... I don't think you will necessarily notice gradual changes in body shape , what you really need to to do is take photo's as you go along and compare ... (not that I have done so... yet!)


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I've tried doing other presses at the end but my triceps/shoulders always fail first iv taken some photos a couple of weeks ago so will have something to check back on and at least were both going in the right direction mate


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Back day

Note up until now I've been counting the weight without the bar found out the bar weighs 2.5kg so from now on weight listed is including bar

Dead lift 3x10 50kg need more weights now

Bent over row 1x10 22.5kg 2x10 32.5kg

Dumbbell rows over bench 3x10 15kg each side

Barbell curls 2x10 17.5kg 1x10 20kg

Barbell shrugs 2x10 30kg 1x10 40kg

Could feel back much better today also tried lateral pulldowns but just don't seem right for me much happier with bent over rows tho


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Legs today was a good workout legs like jelly

Squat 1x20 1x10 40kg did the widowmaker but knew I could do more so did another 10

Calf raises 2x20 40kg

Leg extensions did one leg at a time 3x10 15kg

Leg curl 3x10 for both legs 15kg


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Did push today can't remember weights and reps decided to decrease weight on bech tho for next time as my third set couldn't get the bar up on second rep


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Not a great day for my short bodybuilding carear today had a mcdonalds and skipped training back.back on the wagon tomorrow will do back and then legs on wednesday


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

steve bridgend said:


> I weighed about a month ago I was 184lbs body fat percentage was 25% today I weighed I'm 196lbs and 23.4% so well chuffed can't really see any difference in mirror tho is this a decent rate of gaining weight.not to fast?


Decent gains matey, well done


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Not a great day for my short bodybuilding carear today had a mcdonalds and skipped training back.back on the wagon tomorrow will do back and then legs on wednesday


We are all allowed to lapse sometimes !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Technique is everything, learn technique, form, not just up and down but the feel of the weight/muscle working. Don't ego pump, people can do it for years robbing themselves of gains. think low intensity, forget about bad habits, you will see tons in the gym, and i mean tons. You are supposed to feel a buzz in the gym , not insecure thrashing ultra heavy weights about.
> 
> Work with lighjter weights and fewer reps every 4 weeks or so, will do you the power of good.
> 
> ...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Did back was good workout traps and low back are well pumped

Deadlift 2x10 1x13 50kg new weights soon

Bent over row 3x10 32.5kg

Dumbbell row over bench 3x10 15kg

Barbell curl 2x8 1x6 22.5kg

Barbell shrug 2x10 1x16 42.5kg up to 50kg next time

Also did some negative rep pull up chin ups to Finnish off


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Decent gains matey, well done


Cheers Hendrix been told it's mostly water and glycogen but still sounds alot


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> We are all allowed to lapse sometimes !


My first proper treat. bar some kfc chicken since I started so not to bad


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Leg day defiantly getting stronger

Squat 3x10 45 kg struggled on last 2 so won't up weight yet

Calf raise 2x20 45 kg

Leg extension 4x10 15kg each leg

Hamstring curls 3x10 15kg


----------



## Kevmac11 (Dec 7, 2010)

All looking good steve.

Only been training since the start of the new year myself so its good to follow someone who's in the same boat!

keep it up !


----------



## Kevmac11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Once i got my squat rack had alot more confidence with the squats. I found it real awkward getting my heaviest weight over head when my shoulders are one of my weaker areas and a low ceiling meant that i couldn't extend my arms fully overhead..

Once you get your power rack you'll have a lot more confidence with the movement.

As for getting your form correct the book 'Starting Strength' by Rippetoe has been a great help. oh, that and you tube


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers kev can't wait to get new weights and rack I'm more confident with squats now although I couldn't get the bar back over my head today after doing calf raises. it realy is like an extra shoulder workout lifting overhead all the time lol


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Push day

Bench 42.5kg 8 8 6 seem to be hitting a bit of a plateu with this

Shoulder press 22.5kg 8 8 8

Close grip bench 22.5kg 10 8 11

Bench dips 10 7


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Weighed today again I'm 201lbs another 5lbs in two weeks


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Pull day

Dead lift 50kg for 12 12 13

Bent over row 32.5kg for 10 10 37.5kg for 10 10

Dumbbell row over bench 15kg 3x10 each arm

Barbell shrug 50kg for 10 10 16

Barbell curl 22.5kg for 10 8 8

Finished with negative rep pull ups


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Leg day

Squat 50kg for 12 6 42.5kg for 11

Calf raise 50kg 2x20

Leg extension 15kg 4x12 each leg

Hamstring curl 15kg 3x12 each leg


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

just read through your thread matey, some serious gains. keep it up


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers buddy


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Pull day

Deadlift 50kg for 12 12 13 felt harder today feel weak in my forearm's

Bent over row 37.5kg for 10 10 11

Dumbbell row over bench 20kg for 10 10

Barbell shrug 50kg for 12 12 16

Finished with negative rep pull ups


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Steve , where do you think you are hitting a brick wall? I've read through the last few pages but I get a bit lost with numbers ... one of the reasons why in my journal I waffle on when I feel something isn't going right...

I would do more sets less reps , eg instead of 12 12 16 , I would target 10,10,10,10 or are you going to failure?

Do you actually set targets each week in advance? This is what I do , then print of the spreadsheet as a schedule for the new week . manually enter in the actuals , then update the spreadsheet at the end of the week, print off and file ... and then create the new schedule for the following week ... ( apologies if this is Grannies sucking eggs teaching ... !!)


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi mate 12 12 16 is with shrugs I only have 50kg weight but will try more sets next time.my strength just seems to be standing still or going up very slowly mostly with bench press and shoulder press still gaining weight fast tho hopefully not just fat. As for the whole spreadsheet thing wouldn't have a clue I just type it down on here and try to better it next time


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I struggle a bit with the bench press (though it's towards the end of the session so I'm getting tired) . Though I don't do the shoulder press ( I do the Military Press & lateral raises use the lat developer and also dumbbells ) the weights used lag behind others .. eg on the Military Press I've been stuck at 35kg for the last three weeks mainly because I can't get to my target of 4 x 8 ... I just assume building up some of the muscles / strength will be more of a slog.

I recommend setting targets even if you don't use a spreadsheet, as long as the targets are reasonable and you accept sometimes they won't be reached it does focus the mind and give something to aim for .....


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Isn't a shoulder press the same as millitary press


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Isn't a shoulder press the same as millitary press


erm ... yes it is


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Thought so lol


----------



## Kevmac11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi steve - how's it going?

I agree with Greshie - you need to have some sort of goals to aim for.

Write them down.

If you can't use a spreadsheet to record and plan your workouts use a note book and write down what you aim to do that session, so not only do you have you lifts in front of you, it creates a more visual record of your achievements.

Now, i'm following a different routine from you guys but the goals are still there. Both short term and long term.

I'm adding weight on the bar every time I workout. Started off with easy weight and over the weeks it has gone up, doubled actually.

I've achieved some of the early goals aready and it's give me a target to work toward.

IMHO you're are probably limiting your self with the weights you have at the moment.

At this stage in your /our lifting career i would be going for smaller reps but heavier weight.

Most articles promote heavy and regular squating as one of the most important exercises for promoting overall muscular growth.

Generally, heavy compound movements.

Also, the smaller the muscle group the sooner we'll stall. I'm now beginning to stall on the Military press.

Squats and deads will often be the last to stop progression.

Probably also good to have a plan on what to do when you do stall. I know that when this happens, on the routine i'm on, that after 3 failed sessions i'm going to deload 10% and start adding weight again. Hopefully by the time I get to that weight the 2nd time round i've gained enough strength and can progress.

Anyway, keep going - you know its going to be worth it in the end!


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Leg day

Squat 50kg for 8 8 8 42.5kg for 8

Calf raise 50kg for 20 20 nearly droped the wieght through the floor as only one end went on the hook tidy realy need a rack lol

Leg extension 15kg 4x12 one leg at a time

Hamstring curl 15kg 3x12 one leg at a time


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Weighed today only put on 1lb in the last two weeks will add a few more kal been aiming for 4200 I'll up it too 4400


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice mate I kind of do have a target. beating my last session either with reps or weight I've just orderd a powertec power rack and some weights was thinking of doing a 5x5 program once I get this but don't know if squating 3x a week would be beneficial


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Weighed today only put on 1lb in the last two weeks will add a few more kal been aiming for 4200 I'll up it too 4400


Blimey Steve how do you manage 4200 calories ?, I think you are doing well regardless .. I struggle to get to 3000......


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Thanks for the advice mate I kind of do have a target. beating my last session either with reps or weight I've just orderd a powertec power rack and some weights was thinking of doing a 5x5 program once I get this but don't know if squating 3x a week would be beneficial


I'm going to review my progress after my break , and am thinking of 5x5's for April when I expect to be away during the week doing contract work , by all accounts it appears to be good to vary your routine. Also thinking about upping to 3 lots of squats per week ....


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

The 5x5 I seen says to squat with full intensity 3x a week maybe I'll give it a try as for eating 4200 kal easy I have this twice a day 100g oats, 40g whey,1 crushed banana 400ml milk and 25 g nuts in a shaker works out just over 1000 kal and isn't as filling as it sounds also have a shot of olive oil sometimes and eat loads of nuts aswell


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Time for a pic update dude...show us the gains.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Push day

Bench 42.5 kg for 8 8 10 finally making progress again with this maybe had bit to long of a rest between set 1 an 2 due to my 3 year old running in

Shoulder press 22.5kg for 10 10 8

Close grip bench 27.5kg for 10 10 9

Bench dips 10 10 10


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> The 5x5 I seen says to squat with full intensity 3x a week maybe I'll give it a try as for eating 4200 kal easy I have this twice a day 100g oats, 40g whey,1 crushed banana 400ml milk and 25 g nuts in a shaker works out just over 1000 kal and isn't as filling as it sounds also have a shot of olive oil sometimes and eat loads of nuts aswell


Hmmm may be worth a try ....


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Time for a pic update dude...show us the gains.


Hi I have pics but can't upload them with my iPod.if anyone has plenty of time on their hands I could email them pics and they could upload them For me


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Pull day

Deadlift 50kg for 10 10 10 12

Barbell shrug 50kg for 10 10 12 13

Bent over row 40kg for 10 10

Pendalay row 40kg for 7 37.5kg for 10

Barbell curl 20kg 8 8 2 pain in shoulder felt it last week in work too

Didn't want to do pull ups today cos of dodgy shoulder

Finished with negative rep pull ups


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Changed my routine up today as I'll be doing rippetoes starting strengh as of next week. did some exercises that will be using same sets and reps as that, bar squats as I'm still waiting for my new weights and rack I did

Bench 50kg for 5 5 4

Shoulder press 32.5kg for 5 4 27.5kg for 6

Squat 50kg for 9 6 42.5kg for 7 don't know what the hell happend with these today no power in legs what so ever don't know If doing these after the presses would have any effect plan on taking a few days off now depending on when I'll have my stuff think I could do with it too.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

As a matter of interest why have you decided on Rippetoes ?


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

People seem to add weight every sesion.plus it's easy to follow Has a huge following and is made especially for beginners. And I feel Id do better cuttin all the isolation exercises out mainly on legs squatting 3 times a week would surely be better that extensions and curls That I dont feel much effect from


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Isn't it funny, I feel I get more from the extensions and curls than I do from the squats, not that I've much to show for the last three months work  . However I understand fully where you are coming from with Rippetoes.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hopefully will get some good gains on it  I'm sure youl notice the gains soon mate


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

progress pics above first two are and forth are before third and fifth are last week


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Just had Chinese didn't even enjoy it tho tastes like ****e now would rather some steak and a bowl of oats


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Had to get a refund for my power rack as they couldn't send it where I wanted grrr.so have to order from another site so I'll have to wait a while longer before I can start rippetoes for now I'll just do an A B type routine using the exercises from rippetoes but more reps for squats and do dead lifts last as my back would be pre exhausted


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your getting good gains there dude. I think its hard coming from skinny and working towards getting bigger...that was me 2years ago, skinny, lol...So your bench has went up by about 10kg in 3months, thats great dude, bet your feeling alot more healthier now too ; )


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Steve bridgend,

As in Bridgend south wales?

If so what gym you train at? Unless you train at homr


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah S.Wales I train at home I didn't think 10kg on bench was a good increase for 3 months that's why I'm switching routines


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think an increase is a increase dude....it's all about learning...you could have been doing it and getting nowhere at least your learning and changing things up and not giving up.If you work it's hard to fit weights in. When I worked in kitchens I was lucky to get any increase in a month, lol...10 is good, I look forward to seeing your progress man, well done Steve.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Suppose thanks bud


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Steve , just checked out your pics and reckon you have made real progress , know you are feeling perhaps you should have gained more , but it's all a learning curve and you are doing the right thing by checking your routine and asking questions... so just keep soldiering on and big gains will come over time, don't forget a lot of people on here have been training for years (even the noobs) so will be much further ahead of you (and me) .....


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah I know I've made some progress but I'm really pumped in the pics so don't look quite as big normally (bigs probably the wrong word lol)but I'm in for the long haul so won't worry too much


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout A back legs bicep

Squat 50kg for 8 8 9

Pendalay row 42.5kg for 8 8 7

Chin ups 6 5

Pull up 3 half reps

Deadlift 50kg for 10 10 12

Barbell curl 20kg for 10 10 10


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout b chest shoulders triceps

Bench 45kg for 8 8 8 just.happy with this

Shoulder press 27.5kg for 8 7 4 didn't realise I'd upped weight 5kg so not too bad did these sat on bench for a change

Upright row 25kg for 10 10 9

Close grip bench 30kg 8 8 8

Happy with progress today maybe that break did me some good


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Weighed today I am 207lbs been told I'm gaining weight to fast don't look any fatter tho I hope so have dropped kals by 300 now having around 3900


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout a

Squat 50kg for 8 8 42.5kg for 8 again gone backwards with these must be because I'm on my feet all week in work sometimes legs don't have much left in them for workout this will have to be addressed not sure what to do

Pendalay row 42.5kg for 8 8 10

Chin up 8 6 3

Barbell curl 22.5kg for 10 10

Deadlift 50kg for 10 10 10

Couldn't do anymore feel mashed that was a hard workout


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Thought I'd add won't be deadlifting at the end of a session again realy had nothing left for these today and form was suffering still not sure what to do about squats wether to squat at weekends or try rippetoes and see how it go's any thoghts


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout b

Bench 47.5kg for 8 8 5

Shoulder press 27.5kg for 8 8 5

Upright row 27.5kg for 10 10 8

Close grip bench 35kg for 8 8 9


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Thought I'd add won't be deadlifting at the end of a session again realy had nothing left for these today and form was suffering still not sure what to do about squats wether to squat at weekends or try rippetoes and see how it go's any thoghts


Have you come to a decision? as you know I'm having a go at a Rippetoes based routine for a while ...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm gonna try rippetoes see how I go squating wise if not to good I'll adjust it and just squat at weekends


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

My powertec powerack came today so didn't work out need to get a socketset to tighten all the bolts so I'll do that tomorrow and start rippetoes as of friday


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

My power rack is awesome just finished putting together it's a lot bigger than I thought it would be and very heavy duty even the nuts and bolts


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

yep , suddenly puts everything into a different league !


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm so jealous you have room for one of them. I'd love to have the space (and budget!)


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Rippetoes starting strength day 1

Workout A

Squat 57.5kg for 5 5 5 up to 60kg next time

Bench press 57.5kg for 4 to heavy 52.5kg for 5 5 up to 55kg next time

Deadlift 72.5kg 5 bit easy 79.5kg for 5 now I have a problem I didn't think I would be able to lift this much weight and now have to order more

Dips 3 3 1 hurt my hands more than any thing

Barbell curls will do these every Friday workout 25kg for 10 10 10

Done felt like a real good workout


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout B

Squat 60kg for 5 5 5 struggled upto 62.5kg next time

Shoulder press 37.5kg for 5 5 4 almost got it up upto 38.5kg next time

Pendalay row 52.5kg for 5 to light

62.5kg for 4 to heavy

57.5kg for 5 just right lol upto 60kg next time

Parralell grip Pull ups for 7 5

Overall very happy with 5 reps every rep feels a struggle rather than the last few reps of the last set


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Was thinking of trying some D aspartic acid any one else use this


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

good work steve...with ripptoe, you will get stronger and bigger


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers tassoti I'm very happy With rippetoes so far really feel I push my self harder than I did before


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

steve, what weights have you got? ie what make


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I have some York standard weights and some cast iron Olympic ones that dont have a make on them why?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

just that I bought the bodymax ones from powerhouse and they aren't standard oly size plates, they are smaller. Couldn't get form right when pulling from floor

thought you got your rack from powerhouse and wondered if you bought their weights too..

rambling now...ignore me :whistling:


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

No mate I got a different rack and got my weights from anothersite also do you mean the bar feels to low


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

oh right... yeah the bar was 5.5cm too low..meant I was rounding my lower back on deads and pendlays.

You can see what I mean from the following thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/130980-deadlift-video-form-check.html


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

My biggest plates are 15kg will have to get some 20s don't know if my form is anygood or not but it feels natural the way I do it (sh1t just burnt my mince) lol


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

nowthen steve, good read that, really enjoyed it!! was good to see your progress, your makin some really good gains with weight, shoulder press, bench, squat and deadlift.

i gotta train in my garage now, it sucks abit cos i love goin the gym but im startin rippentoes next week so should be able to cover most areas, been lookin at gettin some squat racks off ebay, pretty cheap like. id write my own journal but i jus dont seem to have the time, maybe when i start rippentoes i might have a bit of extra time so until then ill jus comment on yours lol! anyway mate well done an keep it up your doin really well. what do you do for work by the way?


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi mate I work in a warehouse glad to have you along for the ride.I couldn't recommend rippetoes enuf mate I'm really enjoying it


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Work out A

Squat 62.5kg for 5 5 5 felt real hard today

Bench 55kg for 5 4 3 felt real heavy

Deadlift 79.5kg for 6

Dips 5 4

Felt weak today don't know wether it's just the weights getting heavier or that I've run out of creatine don't if that would have had much of an impact


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout B

Squat 65kg for 5 5 7 felt much easier today despite the weight increase that kinda proves my theory about work affecting my squats I have a day off Monday so will try 70kg

Shoulder press 40kg for 5 5 4 still one rep short but weight still up loving this routine

Pendalay bent over row 60kg for 5 5 4 not quite happy with form with these don't really feel them in my back just legs and arms

Parallel grip pull ups 8 5

Barbell curl 30kg for 8 6 22.5kg for 13 felt the burn


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Great work Steve ... good to see weights creeping upwards .... I'm not finding the Pendlay's too easy either


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers mate the weights are flying up since swapping routines wish I did this from the start really feel like the split I was doing as a bit of a waste of time


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I am on Ripptoe's too mate, been doing it for about 3 weeks now, really feeling it too. I need a some squat stands really soon cos I struggle to lift the weight over my head. You have upped the weights well since you started, I just had a flick through now, hope I can do the same.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Cheers mate the weights are flying up since swapping routines wish I did this from the start really feel like the split I was doing as a bit of a waste of time


I agree with you there , I'm already feeling the benefits , although it's taken me time to get used to the oly bar...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gazbeast said:


> I am on Ripptoe's too mate, been doing it for about 3 weeks now, really feeling it too. I need a some squat stands really soon cos I struggle to lift the weight over my head. You have upped the weights well since you started, I just had a flick through now, hope I can do the same.


If you have the money and the space get a power cage ... much safer if you work out on your own ....


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah both me and Greshie had the same problem before we got racks Greshie did front squats give them a try


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm front squats, I'm guessing you hold the bar across the front of your chest and squat? how do they compare to having the bar behind your neck?


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah kind of you have to hold the bar a certain way search front squat on you tube


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gazbeast said:


> Hmmm front squats, I'm guessing you hold the bar across the front of your chest and squat? how do they compare to having the bar behind your neck?


Here you go

http://stronglifts.com/how-to-front-squat-with-proper-technique/


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I just did mate, looks okay. If I struggle I will give it a go but gotta get me some stands soon or I might come and borrow yours if you live in Bridgend, I'm just up the road near Caerphilly. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking mate....... :whistling:


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Still a fair stretch just to Train mate lol


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

With price of stands I think youl be much better off spending a bit more and getting a rack if you have room


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

What are you squatting at the moment gazbeast


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

32.5kg Steve, it feels too easy, but it's safe. I will try the front method next time i think.

Bench 50 and Deads 65.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gazbeast said:


> 32.5kg Steve, it feels too easy, but it's safe. I will try the front method next time i think.
> 
> Bench 50 and Deads 65.


You need to be safe with Squats if you have no means of getting them back on a rack quickly, that's why I started with fronts because if worst happened I could easily drop them to the floor.

Your Bench and Deads are way ahead so do start doing fronts ... you do have to get the balance right on your chest and make sure you don't tip forward so study form carefully.... possibly try with just the bar first of all without any weights...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

It wasn't to much of a problem for me to lift overhead at that weight but as soon as I hit 50kg it was very hard and dangerous too that's why I got the rack I'd hate to try and lift 65kg overhead youl push yourself much harder once you feel safe


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I will definately be doing fronts then and buying a rack or stands soon. I have the york spinlock barbells and 100Kg of weights, I don't wanna have to spend on a rack for an olympic sized bar and have to buy new weights, I think stands may be the best option for me at the moment.

Thanks to you both for your input, and sorry for hijacking your thread:thumb:

I'm subscribed :thumbup1:


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Youl need new weights anyway eventually them bars can only take around 100kg I think


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

steve bridgend said:


> Youl need new weights anyway eventually them bars can only take around 100kg I think


I have seen them used to 125Kg on the bench, looked okay but I am a long way from that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Deadlifts will be reaching that pretty quick using rippetoes I think just that I can see you buying stands then weights then a rack lol.but if funds are tight do what you thinks best or you could just eventually use your stands with olympic weights although them stands have a fairly low max weight too


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

The york ones I have been looking at are 150Kg max load. That may be okay for now but dead money if I get that far (which I want to). Maybe a rack and oly setup are on the cards.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gazbeast said:


> The york ones I have been looking at are 150Kg max load. That may be okay for now but dead money if I get that far (which I want to). Maybe a rack and oly setup are on the cards.


They are worth the investment ....


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Gazbeast, If you can get a cage and olympic bar etc then do, I have a standard bar and weights (originally a cheapo Argos York set but have added to it over the years, replaced the bar as I got fed up spinning the locks!) and I have the basic York squat stands. Despite being quite cheap (check out Lloyds Pharmacy I think they are under £100 atm) they are actually pretty well built for the money, just have to make sure they're lined up correctly before lifting. But, if you can go for a cage/rack and olympic set.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout A

Squat 70kg for 5 5 5 that was feckin heavy lol.72.5kg next time

Bench 55kg for 5 5 5

Deadlift 79.5kg for 7 new weights sometime this week

Dips 6 (failed on 7th rep) 4

again real happy with progress.my legs are frickin killing too havnt felt like this since I started


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Increasing nicely , great to see  . I've hit a bit of a wall with the bench at the moment , but will perservere ...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi mate have you stalled for 3 successive workouts if so rippetoes says to deload by 10% and work back up.how are you getting on with more kals as this could also be the reason for you stalling


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Cals up to around the 3600 to 3800 mark each day ... how many cals do you get in and what's your height and weight again?

Just checked my notes and the last three sessions couldn't get beyond 40kg ... so guess I should go back down to 35kg and then build up again....


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I was on around 4200kals now around 3800-3900 was gaining to fast so cut it down I'm 6.2 14st and and 12 lbs don't know body fat but it's fairly high for my body type I'm lanky type but carry all fat on my gut and lowerback


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Eating that amount of kals have gained 1lb in last two weeks so shouldn't have been much fat.I'm aiming for 2-3lb a month now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> I was on around 4200kals now around 3800-3900 was gaining to fast so cut it down *I'm 6.2 and and 12 lbs* don't know body fat but it's fairly high for my body type I'm lanky type but carry all fat on my gut and lowerback


Lightweight lol

Good session Steve, your strength is shooting up


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats where I carry my body fat too , gut and lower back ... and like you am lanky , though somewhat shorter at 5.7 ... weight is increasing slowly currently 68.6kg ...


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol post edited.cheers tassoti can't believe progress since switching routines tbh


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

How much weight have you gained since starting Greshie iv gone from 13st 3.I put on a fair bit of fat but still look alot better IMO alot more shape to me recently noticed my front delts starting to pop never seen them before lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> Eating that amount of kals have gained 1lb in last two weeks so shouldn't have been much fat.I'm aiming for 2-3lb a month now


I've gained 2.5 kilo in two months....


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

steve bridgend said:


> Workout A
> 
> Squat 70kg for 5 5 5 that was feckin heavy lol.72.5kg next time
> 
> ...


Weights are going up nicely mate, keep it up.

I got a pair of York squat stands for £50 hardly used, they will get me to 150Kg, then I will look to upgrade to a rack or even join a proper gym. Hopefully they turn up this week sometime.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gazbeast said:


> Weights are going up nicely mate, keep it up.
> 
> I got a pair of York squat stands for £50 hardly used, they will get me to 150Kg, then I will look to upgrade to a rack or even join a proper gym. Hopefully they turn up this week sometime.


Well done !


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Bargain mate they will do you for a bit


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you been gaining faster since upping the kals you still look very lean in your pics so at least the majority will be muscle


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Gazbeast said:


> I got a pair of York squat stands for £50 hardly used, they will get me to 150Kg, then I will look to upgrade to a rack or even join a proper gym. Hopefully they turn up this week sometime.


Nice one Gaz, for £50 you can't go wrong. If when you use them they are too wobbly, just stick some heavy weight plates on the legs (there's a bar for them).


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok I missed last session and started keto today so let's see how we go today I've also started a keto diary if anyone wants a look

Squat 72.5kg for 5 4 4 spotter catchers saved me on last rep definantly weaker

Shoulder press 40kg for 5 5 3

Pendalay rows 57.5kg for 5 5 but struggled to pull into chest and 5 better set. reduced weight as wasn't happy with form last session

Left it at that feel very tired and weak hopefully will feel better when I shift into ketosis


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have I missed something here , why are you going Keto?


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi mate I've been considering cutting for some time when I first started training I wanted to cut to lose the belly but peeps on Here told me to bulk now with the added fat from the past 3 months of bulking just realy feel the need to loose the fat especially with this weather were having at the mo I don't want to get ripped just want to get to a bodyfat I'm comfortable with as soon as I reach that point I'll continue bulking


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh and I'm using keto as it seems to be the quickest way to loose the weight and I get to eat pizza while dieting lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good point .... I'm going to bulk for a little while longer then cut a bit for my holiday in France at the end of August ( I want to look semi good on the beach!)


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck although you don't look like you need to cut in the last pic I seen if you


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout A

Squat 72.5kg for 5 5 5 slight improvement on last time but I did have a few seconds breather on last reps

Bench 57.5kg for 4 dropped back to 55kg for 5 4

Deadlift 79.5kg for 7 same as last time but was probably a bit more of a struggle and I took the skin of my shin on last rep ouch!

Dips for 6 4 again same as last time

Still on keto I'm over the initial weak and tired couple of days feeling alot better still don't have any of the keto like sides yet tho


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Work out B

Squat 72.5kg for 5 3 really losing form have to cut the weight 70kg for 3 legs have had it hopefully will be better once I've had a carb up legs felt weak today anyway was in two minds wether to squat or not 

Shoulder press 40kg for 5 5 3 feel sharp pains in my back when leaning forward to rack the weight will try standing next time

Pendalay rows 57.5kg for 5 5 5

Parallel grip pull up for 6 4

Barbell curl 30kg for 6 5

Enuf shatterd


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good to see your squats have shot up since the start of the thread 

hows those Pendalay rows treating ya? i tried them for a while but thrashed the bottom of my back, probably my own fault though in hindsight, too much weight


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers bud yeah squats have gone up alot on rippetoes could never imagine squating 80kg 3 months ago pendalays are better now although difficult to keep good form


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Steve, take a look at Targeted Keto Diet (TKD)

You basically add in carbs around your workouts, giving you energy to train, and no carbs the rest of the time.

It appears your workouts may suffer due to feeling weak (I had the same thing)

Just a thought

Tass


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi mate I've read about TKD may give it a try if strength starts plummeting


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

The weights are still going up, I'm glad your keeping to the Rippetoe routine, it's really helping you along there. I am still hanging in there, lifting a bit more each week too, soon be catching you up.........


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

That's the way mate keep it up it's a great routine


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Workout A

Skipped squats as I think my legs need the rest

Bench 55kg for 5 6 56kg for 5

Deadlift 100kg for 5 120kg for 1 130kg for 1 just

Dips 6 4


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent work on the deads Steve


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah mate happy with them


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You've been a bit quiet Steve. Everything okay?


----------

